# Houston Rockets Talent Disadvantage



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

On paper, Rockets salaries are at the 14th highest in the nba, but if you deduct Sura, Ward and Wells salaries, Rockets salaies are at the 27th.

Rockets don't have great rookies contracts. Comparing with the Mavs, Suns and Jazz, Rockets don't have enough pieces to fight in the playoffs. Do you agree?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree, and what I am doing is waiting for 08-09 season when KG opts out and signs with Houston for around 10 million hopefully less...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL KG with the Rockets 

We just have to get rid of Sura's contract and convince KG to sign for less than he is making now........


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

KG with the Rockets is probably not going to happen. It would be awesome if we do get him on the team.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

the chances of KG in houston are equal if not a bit more than Ballscientist ever sounding sane


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I dont see why Garnett would not end up in Houston. His situation in Minny is hopeless and if he is desperate for a title, he might just end up here. that's if we are a contender at all.

after all, we did have players like Pippen here before. after their prime


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

KG can be the center.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

zxuan said:


> KG can be the center.


and can take a 15million dollar pay-cut and a decreased role in and offense based around yao and t-mac, i dont think so and i think yao at 7'6 would play centre if they somehow came together


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> and can take a 15million dollar pay-cut and a decreased role in and offense based around yao and t-mac


KG's ego has never seemed to be wrapped around being the main scorer. He's a willing and able passer. With McGrady and KG both unselfish play-makers as well as being take-over scorers at need, and Yao being a steady scorer who can pass, the Rockets could actually be absurdly unstoppable. If any three superstars could coexist, I think Yao, McGrady and KG would be the three.

And imagine the defense with Yao, KG, Battier and McGrady!

Not that it will happen. But such a beautiful dream.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> KG's ego has never seemed to be wrapped around being the main scorer. He's a willing and able passer. With McGrady and KG both unselfish play-makers as well as being take-over scorers at need, and Yao being a steady scorer who can pass, the Rockets could actually be absurdly unstoppable. If any three superstars could coexist, I think Yao, McGrady and KG would be the three.
> 
> And imagine the defense with Yao, KG, Battier and McGrady!
> 
> Not that it will happen. But such a beautiful dream.


First of all, KG DOES HAVE A BIG EGO its just not about scoring points. That's why he hasn't left MIN cause he's too proud Not to be traded. His whole point of not leaving is "Put a team around ME! Not Me go to another team and Win w/ someone else?" He's gonna stay cause he's silly and stubborn, how much you wanna bet? He's going to re-sign w/ MIN unless they Deal him away for a bunch of quality young talent to save money. (which I doubt)

I think we should be looking at some of players from SEA, MEM, LAC, IND, and SAC those teams will be looking to make moves this summer for various reasons. SEA/SAC/MEM because of lack of ownership and possible city movement, IND/SAC/LAC for poor records.
My short list: PFs and SGs/PGs
PFs: Chris Wilcox, Jeff Foster, Darius Miles, Jamal Magloire, Hilton Armstrong, Etan Thomas, Nick Collison, Kenny Thomas, Dan Gadzuric,
guards/sf: Damien wilkens, Sabastien telfair, Jarret jack, Grant Hill, Corey Magette, Jalen Rose, Antonio Daniels, Chris Duhon, Bobby Simmons, 

Honestly out of all of those guys, I like the idea of adding _Grant Hill and a young tall strong PF to add alongside Yao to start, and Chuck off the bench. Someone like Chris Wilcox or a Nene type guy, I_ love Chuck but as we can see, he's too small for the big show, and will continue to get blocked under the basket. He doesn't have a jumper (yet, maybe he'll work on that...). _I still want him on my team, but on the real, he is a a legit-bencher who hustles like a starter._We will at some point have to address that if we want to be Honest to God Championship Contenders every year. If Rafer is gonna be a sort of weak link shooting (meaning a Vernon Maxwell Inconsistent shooter) you can't have Chuck undersized non-shooting too? Not Starting, not with Jeff coaching? Maybe if Rudy were coaching.

I know GH has had injury issues but he is still a playmaker, and a team guy. Not a malcontent, is a hardworker, only wants to win a ring. He could have the Rasheed/Chris Webber effect on our team off the bench. Like Stackhouse and Zo do for the Mavs and Heat. If not GH then Jalen Rose, he also has playmaking skills, and would sign for the vets min.

My team would be this:
Rafer Tmac Battier (Wilcox/Foster-guy) Yao *bench;* Grant, luther, Chuck, Novak, Dke, Jake; Spanoulis has a more upside, I'd be willing to trade Lucas/Snyder/picks for a good player like Wilcox Foster Thomas, we need a big enforcer besides Chuck. Chuck reminds me of Malik Rose but a smarter player, but he still needs to be on the bench, problem is Juwan doesn't have the stamina to start anymore, and we need him off the bench. Which is why we need a starting PF 6'10, long strong arms to beastly rebound with a decent 8ft shot, and dunkability. Like I said a Nene-type guy to play alongside Yao. I think then, frankly w/ that extra playmaker off the bench and that extra size up front defensively and offensively, we would be unstoppable to any team in the league.
The Rockets should not stand pat this summer regardless of whatever Success or Failures they have in the playoffs this season. Don't be complacent with the team you have, Get Better! You need to be Better.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> KG's ego has never seemed to be wrapped around being the main scorer. He's a willing and able passer. With McGrady and KG both unselfish play-makers as well as being take-over scorers at need, and Yao being a steady scorer who can pass, the Rockets could actually be absurdly unstoppable. If any three superstars could coexist, I think Yao, McGrady and KG would be the three.
> 
> *And imagine the defense with Yao, KG, Battier and McGrady!
> 
> Not that it will happen. But such a beautiful dream.*


My point exactly. What a dream come true that would be...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> and can take a 15million dollar pay-cut and a decreased role in and offense based around yao and t-mac, i dont think so and i think yao at 7'6 would play centre if they somehow came together


I think KG will still be expected to get 20ppg even in the Rockets offense. But his rebounding and defence is what will attract him to us.

Yao & TMAC should still get their 25ppg.
PS dont think he was serious when he said KG to play C.

How much is KG on per year????????


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I think that we can survive with Chuck manning the PF spot as a starter. Besides, he doesnt even get starters minutes so it doesnt really matter. And Chuck can only get better as i've seen him do some pretty post up/face up moves such as reverses, hooks and such. If Chuck can continue to make the same strides he did this year, he'll be enough. Nene or Chris Wilcox will only take shots away from Yao. What i want is a PG off the bench who gives a different flavor than alston does. Somebody like Antonio Daniels or Devin Harris who prefers to slash rather than stay outside and make plays. And Deke is retiring soon and we need another legit big center who can block and rebound and be content with that. We should also replace howard soon, another player of his type (jump shooting scoring PF who can score off the bench) would be great.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hroz said:


> I think KG will still be expected to get 20ppg even in the Rockets offense. But his rebounding and defence is what will attract him to us.
> 
> Yao & TMAC should still get their 25ppg.
> PS dont think he was serious when he said KG to play C.
> ...


i read it was somewhere along the lines of 22million


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Talents advantage?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Talents advantage?


Exactly, in the West if you are One-dimentional it will come out in the playoffs ie. (LUTHER HEAD-no playmaking/ballhandling skills, passing or defense, or basketball IQ worth a damn..) STOP MAKING DUMB 4FT BOUNCE-PASSES TO YAO HE'S 8FT TALL IDIOT:rant: 
You also might want to watch your man behind you, he keeps setting back-picks on you for layups Luther??? And if that happens, don't slap/foul the guy for an AND/1? YOU DUFFUS:stupid: 

At least Chuck is a smart player, his only flaw is his size. I fully expect Chuck to continue working on his shot this summer, as he did last summer. He is a hardworker, workers never stop working.:clap2: 

Juwan is just plain old. If his jumper is working, he's money, if not then you usually can count on him for good decison-making passes and timely boards, and made FTs. The "Right play at the Right Time Guy", in this series he has not been that guy very often. Not enough to really help the team off the bench. His fortunes can change pretty quickly, TAKE THE BALL TO THE BASKET:curse: That's how he can contribute, get some of those fouls on Milsap and Garrity.

NOTE TO TMAC: If you start off "hot w/ your Jumper" _*Still take it to the hole*_You were Passive, not Aggressive. You played like it was a Regular season Game...

Kudos to Yao: For taking another Texas Beatdown way into the 4th quarter. No your shots were not Fallin', but you kept playin hard and your team wasnt.:clap2:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

debarge said:



> Exactly, in the West if you are One-dimentional it will come out in the playoffs ie. (LUTHER HEAD-no playmaking/ballhandling skills, passing or defense, or basketball IQ worth a damn..) STOP MAKING DUMB 4FT BOUNCE-PASSES TO YAO HE'S 8FT TALL IDIOT:rant:
> You also might want to watch your man behind you, he keeps setting back-picks on you for layups Luther??? And if that happens, don't slap/foul the guy for an AND/1? YOU DUFFUS:stupid:


He isn't boxing out either. When Utah misses a shot, he starts running without even worrying about the rebound.



debarge said:


> That's how he can contribute, get some of those fouls on Milsap and *Garrity*.


Garrity doesn't play for the Jazz. You might be confusing him with Harpring.


----------

